# Question About Feeding Variety Of Meats



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

Ive been feeding my rhom a variety of meats (worms, shrimp, tilapia, beef heart, and scallops) and just picked up some large cichlid gold pellets that i have been stuffing into the talipia and feeding to the fish. Question is if i use the pellets in the tilapia do i still have to feed my fish the variety of meats, or will the pellets with the tilapia be enough for a healthy diet?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Large variety of food is a big part of heathy piranhas. I think i read somewhere that beef heart was good as a treat but not a main feed to fatty? (Someone here will know) but all the other food item are good, you could even get some silver sides to add in. Ive been mixing up a gelatin base food for my MAC he loves it

Good luck


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO the more things you feed your fish the better. As for beefheart most will say no or treat only.personally I don't have a problem feeding beefheart 2-3 times a week.but I also feed 2-4 different things at each feeding.discus breeders in Germany n far East raise their fish on it so can't be that bad!I've fed beefheart for over 15years n I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I dont recommend beef heart but if you do deveining it is recommended

stuff the pellets into as much things as you can not only tilapia


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

Awesome







thanks guys. I'll stop using beef heart and stick with everything else and stuff with pellets. Im not sure if the guy i purchased the fish from off craiglist properly fed this fish because i have only had him about a month and he is looking a lot better getting some great color.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

motoracer110 said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your prob. right a lot of ppl get these fish b/c the hype and dont really care about health or well being of the fish. They just want to feed them live fish or mice to show them off, Sad really. Keep us informed about how things are going, and as long as your a member here you'll be in good hands

Good Luck


----------



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

i have been in the hobby almost 8 years now and have fed beef heart to africans cichlids, Oscars, and reds, both as a treat as well as a staple. 
i have witnessed absolutly no difference in terms of the obesity of fish in any case when using beef heart as 90 percent of their diet. As long
as you are also feeding a good pellet like nls or hakari as well (when feeding any food, a good pellet is a must IMO). I find beef heart gets a
bad rap, but in my honest opinion i think it is great. Trimming off the real fatty pieces when preparing and lightly thawing before use is all 
that needs to be done, not to mention you can get a 1 lb chunk from most grocery stores for under 5 dollars.

-jo3l


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What about worms? As long as they're chemical free you can't go wrong feeding worms.high in protein,easy, n cheap. There's been studies on discus n beefheart, these fish do have the enzymes to breakdown red meat so it only makes sense that piranha have it too.as piranha are more scavenger/predator/cleanup crew than a discus.discus probably eat the piranhas leftover scrappings. Ultimately its up to to keeper in what he feeds, but everyone almost everyone will. Agree variety is the key.even pellets by themselves won't give your fish everything it needs.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

pellets, white fish fillets, and shrimp are all good staple choices. i thaw fish fillets and shrimp in my fridge, and marinate them in boyd's vitachem, then stuff the servings with a pellet or two of hikari gold. vitachem is a multi-vitamin for fresh water fish- it works great to supplement any absent, required nutrition.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

wisco_pygo said:


> pellets, white fish fillets, and shrimp are all good staple choices. i thaw fish fillets and shrimp in my fridge, and marinate them in boyd's vitachem, then stuff the servings with a pellet or two of hikari gold. vitachem is a multi-vitamin for fresh water fish- it works great to supplement any absent, required nutrition.


o nice ill pick up some vitachem for sure. just curious after i marinate in vitachem and throw the meat in the aquarium will the excess vitachem that is on the meat get into the aquarium water? (is that a bad thing)?

Thank you for all of your replies you guys have been a big help


----------

